# Blue screen of death!



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

My PC is an Inspiron desktop running wIN 7,& I got the BSOD 2 days in a row. Tried system restore but only had one restore point which was from last night, didn't work. What next, any ideas?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Usually means hard drive has crashed.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

It's up & running, but I know something is still not right. I tried CHKDSK in command prompt & said ok... Hmmm. I need a geek squad guy lol :facepalm:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Next time it blue screens look for an error code to write down so you can look it up and pinpoint the problem


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I had that bsod on my laptop 1.5 years ago. Then it would crash again and again. Then I left it running on its own, updating itself to its heart's content while I switched to my current laptop. About 6 months later, when my wife's pc was so slow as to be unusable, I had her use my old laptop. Worked just fine and is still in use. Somehow, perhaps with the updates that finally installed, it corrected itself. These computers are anything but logical!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Well my BSOD poofed away too quick for me to read it, I took screenshots w/ the kids' iPad on other stuff that popped up, such as the CHKDSK test etc. It seems to be running OK now, but I Know something is still up. Maybe Nevada will pop in soon? :buds:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Hope so!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

What you should do here ASAP, if you have not already done so, is transfer all files you want to save onto CDROMs or an exterior hard drive. The exterior hard drive is a great thing to have - you can put ALL your files on it and then transfer to a new computer at your leisure.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> Well my BSOD poofed away too quick for me to read it, I took screenshots w/ the kids' iPad on other stuff that popped up, such as the CHKDSK test etc. It seems to be running OK now, but I Know something is still up. Maybe Nevada will pop in soon? :buds:


It may not necessarily a bad hard drive, not at all.
I had that BSOD on my Dell could not get away from no matter WHAT I did.
I did 4 different tests. When I could not get rid of it I Called DELL.

The guy took me through 6 tests 4 of which I had done 2 new ones i had not thought of, and it was those other 2 that told him the DRIVE WAS OK.

BUT the ONLY thing, and I mean the ONLY THING left was to do a COMPLETE HARD REFORMAT. 
Which means I lost everything that was on that computer, EVERYTHING~!
Course I had ALL CD's from utilities to OS to all the other CD's that were installed on the computer when new. 

I did this HARD REFORMAT and when the computer started back up the ONLY thing showing on the desktop was the TRASH CAN. LOL

I had to INSTALL everything, and I mean everything.
Once I got that done, BINGO it was fixed and no more BSOD. The tech guy from DELL called me back to make sure I had it back up and running I did and I thanked him for being so nice and very helpful and caring~!.
Now several years later I can't remember what all those tests were now, but I do know it was preformed while in the DOS Mode.~

And oh ya the HD Lasted another 6 years before it and a few other things made me dump it and get this iMac. LOL 
So a "Blue Screen of Death" does not always mean the drive is bad.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Bad hard drive has just been our personal experience.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

handymama said:


> Bad hard drive has just been our personal experience.


 As close as the Read/Write head is now days to the 7200 rpm spinning drive I am surprised there are not more drive failures. And depending on the computer you may have 1 platter of two, and even if one there are two R/W heads One on top of the drive and one underneath. 
That distance now is just a few millionths of an inch. Just a cushion of air separates.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

MichaelZ said:


> What you should do here ASAP, if you have not already done so, is transfer all files you want to save onto CDROMs or an exterior hard drive. The exterior hard drive is a great thing to have - you can put ALL your files on it and then transfer to a new computer at your leisure.


Flash Drive (also called a thumb drive) works best.

As an IT professional, Software and even the Operation System(which is also software) is the #1 cause of BSOD.
Its almost never hardware - you'll get other errors for that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't pretend to know exactly what's going on, but if chkdsk is giving you a clean bill of health I don't think the hard drive is going out.

The blue screen of death is how Windows deals with an operation that can't be done. That means that a program somewhere in the system is trying to divide by zero. It could be anything, but Windows components are common because so many of them run in the background.

Restore points are a good way to look for the problem. That takes you back to a state on a previous date, before applications and updates were applied. If that doesn't work then you need to setup verbose logging, so the next time you get the blue screen you can look to see what your system was doing when it happened.


----------



## Hamman (Sep 29, 2014)

Most computer problems can be associated with problems with the memory.

Sometimes it is the hard drive, while other times it is the memory cards.

When you have a virus - you have to have a program to remove the virus.
Since the problem went away this tells me that you had a virus...

Get yourself a good virus program and don't visit sites that will corrupt your computer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

When I got the PSOD it was my own fault and neither of the two things you mentioned.
It was me deleting a program differently then what it should be.
I was trying to delete PARTS of Norton Anti virus and instead of using either windows add/delete or Norton's uninstall I deleted things separately. And missing bits and pieces of said program caused Windows Blue Screen Of Death.
And nothing I tried could get me out till I got Tech Help from Dell whom took me 2 steps further and that those tests showed him the HD was just fine. But a Hard reformat was the only other alternative.
I did just that put everything back on and bingo the computer lasted another 6 years, of which at that time I pieced it out and bought this iMac.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

If the CPU temp runs hot you'll get a BSOD. It can happen before the computer shuts down to prevent damage to the CPU so don't assume because it didn't shut down that the CPU temp isn't the reason for the BSOD.

You can install something like Real Temp to see what the temperature is. You may just need to blow everything out to improve air flow. If you watch real temp and start running the PC hard and you see the temp rise and then it BSOD's then you'll know you found the problem.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

A word of advise...be careful whom you listen to. If someone tells you to reformat your hard drive to fix a BSOD problem...run...very fast. Sure...it may fix the problem but you lose everything. I've never, ever, encountered a BSOD that I couldn't fix. Sometimes its a bad capacitor on the motherboard and then you may opt not to replace the motherboard. Other times its a driver conflict, a problem with heat, etc. But the bottom line is reformatting and re-installing windows is the absolute last resort. I don't care if its DELL telling you to do that -- don't listen to them.

The Geek Squad guys aren't very competent. They run scripts on your computer. If the script doesn't fix it, the only thing they know how to do is reformat and reload windows.

If you can't debug and fix the BSOD yourself...take it to someone. If they suggest reformatting...don't pay them and take it somewhere else.

If you think its software, then my suggestion (given restore didn't roll it back far enough) is to set a restore point. Back up your hard drive. Then use SYSTEM REPAIR. That will check the OS files for problems.

Also, if configured, the BSOD will write a log file to c:/windows/minidump Open that file and find the error code...then google it and see what the typical cause may be. That will give you some clues.

I just googled to find you some help. read this for info on how to debug I don't have the time to help you further but this should get you headed in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MNBobcat said:


> A word of advise...be careful whom you listen to. If someone tells you to reformat your hard drive to fix a BSOD problem...run...very fast. Sure...it may fix the problem but you lose everything. I've never, ever, encountered a BSOD that I couldn't fix. Sometimes its a bad capacitor on the motherboard and then you may opt not to replace the motherboard. Other times its a driver conflict, a problem with heat, etc. But the bottom line is reformatting and re-installing windows is the absolute last resort. I don't care if its DELL telling you to do that -- don't listen to them.
> 
> The Geek Squad guys aren't very competent. They run scripts on your computer. If the script doesn't fix it, the only thing they know how to do is reformat and reload windows.
> 
> ...


 This guy was good at Dell. Sure I knew I would lose everything, but he took me through 6 tests in DOS mode and there was nothing left to do.
This guy REALLY cared and really wanted to help me and he did a great job.
He told me what and how to reinstall and even CALLED ME BACK a few hours later to make SURE I had the machine back up and running. That was cool~!
And yes I know that should be the very last thing a person should do and the last resort, but in MY CASE it was the correct thing to go through as the machine lasted another 7 years without any problems at all, and I deleted programs the correct way after that. LOL

That is why you have BACKUPS around and discs for everything to reinstall with. Now with this iMac I have a external HD that I make backups to the mini drive of the entire HD is backed up on the mini external drive. Works great. 
And I have all disc for those Just In Case Situations.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> This guy was good at Dell. Sure I knew I would lose everything, but he took me through 6 tests in DOS mode and there was nothing left to do.
> This guy REALLY cared and really wanted to help me and he did a great job.
> He told me what and how to reinstall and even CALLED ME BACK a few hours later to make SURE I had the machine back up and running. That was cool~!
> And yes I know that should be the very last thing a person should do and the last resort, but in MY CASE it was the correct thing to go through as the machine lasted another 7 years without any problems at all, and I deleted programs the correct way after that. LOL
> ...


As long as you realize it could have been fixed without re-installing windows and would have still been good for those 7 years. What it came down to was DELL couldn't fix it and neither could you... You had the option to take it to someone who could fix it or reinstall windows. The choice becomes which of the two options is the least painful to you.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I did it the easy way, nothing wrong with that, and for FREE. Why in the world would I travel over 50 miles and pretty much have to leave MY COMPUTER.

My area is not in say a big metro area where computer repair places are a dime a dozen. This was if you add up the years it would be close to 15 Years AGO.~!
Not exsatly computer repair places every other block~! I did ONE TIME with a H-P have Best Buy work on a few things on my computer. But no more would I have THEM do ANYTHING on ANYTHING I own.
And I have my own reasons for that. I did what I had to for the LEAST amount of money and that was the choice on what and how I handled it.
Got it done in about 3 hours time, AT No Cost~! THAT is the biggest thing here now isn't it? I got it back in Working order for FREE. Not Paying some computer geek, that really wasn't all that prevalent 15 Years ago. 
Now if it happens well I have a iMac now but IF and When I have ANY trouble this iMac I WILL go to the Apple Store for checking out, or maybe another computer place that can also work on Macs. 14 miles away too. Not 50 of so many years ago. LOL


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> I did it the easy way, nothing wrong with that, and for FREE. Why in the world would I travel over 50 miles and pretty much have to leave MY COMPUTER.
> 
> My area is not in say a big metro area where computer repair places are a dime a dozen. This was if you add up the years it would be close to 15 Years AGO.~!
> Not exsatly computer repair places every other block~! I did ONE TIME with a H-P have Best Buy work on a few things on my computer. But no more would I have THEM do ANYTHING on ANYTHING I own.
> ...


I understand. But again, as long as you made an informed decision knowing your computer could be fixed without re-installing windows and you're good with that...that's all that matters. Backups won't get you back to where you were before the reformat. Not unless you never change anything on your computer.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

It happened again & I took a pic. Of the error screen w/ my iPad... How do I get the pic on here?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I don't pretend to know exactly what's going on, but if chkdsk is giving you a clean bill of health I don't think the hard drive is going out.
> 
> The blue screen of death is how Windows deals with an operation that can't be done. That means that a program somewhere in the system is trying to divide by zero. It could be anything, but Windows components are common because so many of them run in the background.
> 
> Restore points are a good way to look for the problem. That takes you back to a state on a previous date, before applications and updates were applied. If that doesn't work then you need to setup verbose logging, so the next time you get the blue screen you can look to see what your system was doing when it happened.


How do I set up verbose logging? I'm trying to load the message screen I got this morning


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> How do I set up verbose logging? I'm trying to load the message screen I got this morning


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc978342.aspx


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, what does that do?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> Ok, what does that do?


Setting up verbose (i.e., more words than necessary) logging will create detailed system log files in the c:\debug directory. After verbose logging is setup the hope is that you'll get an entry at the next blue screen. So if you check the log after a blue screen it may tell you what made it happen.

Note that the c:\debug directory is hidden, so you will need to enable viewing of hidden files and folders to see the log files.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

On Wed 10/1/2014 3:11:03 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown (0xFFFFF80002ED7BC0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x19 (0x20, 0xFFFFF8A00BF1B130, 0xFFFFF8A00BF1B6F0, 0x55C0073)
Error: BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug check description: This indicates that a pool header is corrupt.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. 
Google query: BAD_POOL_HEADER


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> Error: BAD_POOL_HEADER


Try this.

http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-1653072/fix-bad-pool-header-error-windows.html


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-1653072/fix-bad-pool-header-error-windows.html


It's Win 7, & in that forum 2 people mentioned uninstalling Malwarebytes in Safe mode, I have tried rebooting w/ pushing f8 to get to it w/ no luck...

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1727564/bad-pool-header-0x00000019-windows-error.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> It's Win 7, & in that forum 2 people mentioned uninstalling Malwarebytes in Safe mode


I really don't think malwarebytes is going to help you. This is typically a hardware driver problem. But you might try uninstalling malwarebytes and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I really don't think malwarebytes is going to help you. This is typically a hardware driver problem. But you might try uninstalling malwarebytes and see if the problem persists.


Ok removed it in safe mode, not sure what to do next. Crazy day... The PC, kids iPad & my cell are all acting up at the same time. :facepalm: so it's slow going...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kstornado11 said:


> Ok removed it in safe mode, not sure what to do next. Crazy day... The PC, kids iPad & my cell are all acting up at the same time. :facepalm: so it's slow going...


OK, if this didn't happen during a new hardware install or driver update, I would suspect an interface problem. What I would do is shut the system down and reseat all cords and cables. Open the case and unplug each cable, one at a time, and put it back in. For the hard drive and DVD drive cables you'll want to do that to both sides of the cable, both at the drive and at the mainboard. Also remove each card and reinsert. Same with your memory modules, remove and replace. When you have the case back together, unplug and replug each cable. See if that helps.


----------

